# Cycling from Seattle to George, Wa possible?



## Derailer (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey all, 

I'm going to see a few concerts at the Gorge in a few weeks and I thought I might save a few bucks (and have a lot more fun) by riding from Seattle to George. Is there a manageable way to do this? I'm looking at the map now, and it seems like there might be some possibilities, but I'd like to hear locals' thoughts on this before I start making plans. 

Thanks.


----------

